# Lighhouse on Texlel/NL



## acr_art (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi all,


here's my first - non-astronomy - attempt to paint on black paper with pastel. This is the lighthouse on the Texel island in the Netherlands. Done with Koh-i-Noor pastels on Canson Mi-Teintes black pastel paper.

Cheers,

Achim


----------

